# Geforce GTX 1650 SLI Compatibility



## The_Tech_Guy (Jan 10, 2020)

I just recently got the geforce gtx 1650 and would like to know if it can run sli, can someone help?


----------



## ixi (Jan 10, 2020)

Didn't know that gtx 1650 supports sli.


P.S. googled and did find this page. Your GPU is not in the list.









						GeForce Graphics Cards - Ultimate PC Gaming
					

NVIDIA GeForce graphics cards are built for the ultimate PC gaming experience, delivering amazing performance, immersive VR gaming, and high-res graphics.



					www.geforce.co.uk


----------



## XL-R8R (Jan 10, 2020)

This page here may have some information you could use to get this working:









						SLI with different cards
					

This new patch does no longer allow for SLIing different cards. Instead of 'SLI with different cards' you might call it now 'SLI on any MoBo'  @P!nkpanther We can happily say again that SLIing same type of non-SLI GPUs is possible, that too on latest drivers.  This means GT 1030, GTX 1050, GTX...




					www.techpowerup.com
				









Screen grab:  








However, results may(will!) vary wildly.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 10, 2020)

The short answer is: No.

The long answer is: No, but there are hacks that might back it possible, but likely won't.  And even if it did, dual-GPU is pretty much dead these days. Games don't really support it anyway, so it's really just for benchmarking.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jan 10, 2020)

XL-R8R said:


> However, results may(will!) vary wildly.



Really not sure how this is even possible without a SLI bridge or NVlink??


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 10, 2020)

Outback Bronze said:


> Really not sure how this is even possible without a SLI bridge or NVlink??



I'm not sure, but it hacks the drivers to make it work over the PCI-E bus.  I believe that ability was always in the drivers, but nVidia never enabled it for their desktop cards(it was used for their mobile cards though, IIRC).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 11, 2020)

Should of just bought a 1070ti, 1080, 1080ti, RX570, RX580, RX V56, RX 5700...

Nvidia doesnt even mention sli on the site for that card like they do for the 1080ti


----------

